# Best burrowing substrate?



## HelenaReptile (Mar 23, 2017)

Hello everyone! I would like to know what the best burrowing substrate for a month old tegu. He's eating a lot and has begun burrowing! His current substrate is..less than adequate for such activities.


----------



## Faithsreptilez (May 4, 2017)

i use tropicoco husk its amazing. My tegu loves it.


----------

